# MU Police



## joytheobscure (Mar 28, 2006)

Are you the makeup police?  Is the first thing you notice about people (well generally women) is their makeup application technique-  after a year of mac and FOTD's and Specktra-  I am doing this - I never used to notice, now when I do the "once over" on people, I notice freaking' eyeliner application or how many shades of eyeshadow someone is wearing.  

My pet peeve is someone wearing a darker shade (lid color) from lashline to brow that is just too dark, I just want to step in and give advice. I feel really bitchy when I notice things like that.  

I just want to know how abnormal I am or if y'all do this too.   I also want to see a show on the style channel devoted to makeup and makeup looks and brands - one that isn't selling anything, like the allure special they had on a few weeks ago.. I think that would be great.


----------



## arbonnechick (Mar 28, 2006)

God, I am totally like this too.
I'm forever wanting to come up with a tactful way to tell friends and co-workers that their makeup looks like ass.


----------



## nenalinda27 (Mar 28, 2006)

I am the same way.  I see this girl on the train everyday over doing it with her liquid eyeliner and her pink blush (she covers her entire cheek).  She looks like a clown.  I want to go up to her and help her.  Then I see girls pumping away at their mascara.  I want to scream stop that!!


----------



## lara (Mar 28, 2006)

I'm the opposite - people ask me for tips when all I want to do is not be on MA duty! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 People see my big make-up case when I'm commuting home on the tram, plop themelves next to me and start asking endless questions about products or application.

 Quote:

  I'm forever wanting to come up with a tactful way to tell friends and co-workers that their makeup looks like ass.  
 
Phrase it like, 'you know, I saw an article in a magazine about [way to apply foundation/eyeshadow/blush/etc], I think that would look really great on you!'


----------



## kaliraksha (Mar 28, 2006)

I'm not too bad with anyone that generally looks like they at least matched their color and know how to blend.... but people that put on too dark or too light powder and you can see a clear ring around their face... I seriously want to pull them aside and be like "please dont do this to yourself... you are much too pretty"

in middle school, i dont know why -  my friend and i made fashion and make up police cards and laminated them... and we were stupid and would pull them out and give people "tickets"... it wasn't in a bitchy way really... we were just being dumb... it was like with our closest friends/guy friends


----------



## mae13 (Mar 28, 2006)

Yes. Especially when I see badly-drawn in eyebrows. There's a girl at work who's a terrible offender (seriously, they look like huge commas of surprise, with the ends actually THICKER than the part that starts out near her nose). Does she not get how bad this looks? Mah.


----------



## xxmissjennyxx (Mar 28, 2006)

i just leave them be unless they ask for help. some people get pretty touchy on their looks because they obviously thinks it looks fine if theyre able to leave the house like that. i feel bad when i see someone that looks like a clown pass but i dont want to get clobbered at the same time haha.


----------



## moonrevel (Mar 28, 2006)

I definitely play makeup police in my mind when I see my biggest makeup pet peeves (poorly matched foundation, seriously sloppy thick eyeliner, clumpy mascara, badly drawn brows, and excessively over-lined lips).  It drives my friends crazy because they'll be like, "That girl is seriously a bitch," and I'll say, "Yeah, and did you see how ORANGE her foundation is??!?" 

My boyfriend once suggested I get a brush belt and wear it around with an "M" sewn on my shirt (for "Makeup Girl") and a black cape and be a sort of makeup superhero, randomly going up to people with really big makeup violations and helping them out!  Saving the world, one lipstick at a time!


----------



## Eemaan (Mar 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *moonrevel* 
_My boyfriend once suggested I get a brush belt and wear it around with an "M" sewn on my shirt (for "Makeup Girl") and a black cape and be a sort of makeup superhero, randomly going up to people with really big makeup violations and helping them out!  Saving the world, one lipstick at a time!_

 
Thats so funny, can i have one made for me to.

i check out other peoples application all the time especially sales assistants in supermarkets. im fascinated by great liquid eyeliner like jokers_kick on here, i actually have one or two of her eotds copied and pasted (for personal use) and glare at it for moments on end

im the fashion police for good and bad make up. Colleagues do come over in the teachers louge for advise and tips, its flattering really, but i can undertand how MA's would be annoyed about it when their off duty


----------



## user3 (Mar 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xxmissjennyxx* 
_i just leave them be unless they ask for help. some people get pretty touchy on their looks because they obviously thinks it looks fine if theyre able to leave the house like that. i feel bad when i see someone that looks like a clown pass but i dont want to get clobbered at the same time haha._

 

Exactly!
I might notice things but I would never comment except when asked.
Typically I only notice well done makeup. I try not to focus in on other's makeup unless I am talking to them or it's just so much that it catches my eye.
I figure if someone to look that way it's their right. Now I do realize that some people may not know what they are doing is bad but usually I would not comment.
Something has to be really bad and right in my face before I notice. 
I am far too busy when I am out and about to "police" people. Now when I am bored it's a whole another story! I notice everything and will comment to anyone with me.


----------



## mspixieears (Mar 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 
_I'm the opposite - people ask me for tips when all I want to do is not be on MA duty! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 People see my big make-up case when I'm commuting home on the tram, plop themelves next to me and start asking endless questions about products or application.


Phrase it like, 'you know, I saw an article in a magazine about [way to apply foundation/eyeshadow/blush/etc], I think that would look really great on you!'_

 
If we accidentally looked at one another on a train and I saw your case, even I'd pluck up the courage to ask you about that stuff! People ask me all the time about my musical instruments.

I'm forever trying to get my mother to wear things more suited to her skintone but no cigar. In fact, she insults me about my makeup, eh. 

I do notice a lot more so-called 'mistakes' than I used to. But nah, I'd never say anything to anyone else. Too much/wrong colour foundation is the one that gets to me.


----------



## bellamia (Mar 28, 2006)

I do the same, I start to critize their makeup in my mind. There are a lot of women who don't know how to apply makeup in general. I don't say anything because some women take it to the heart so I just let them be.


----------



## MissMarley (Mar 28, 2006)

i never play makeup police with people i know, i just ask if they'll let me do their makeup and act like it'll be the biggest treat in the world for me to be allowed to do it- usually they act flattered and then i can try different shades that might look better on them- and if they see it and like it, then they can carry on with it!


----------



## asteffey (Mar 28, 2006)

i do it in my head more then vocalize my disgust. my bf will see my cringe and then ask me what is wrong with *that* makeup. its pretty funny because now he can identify poorly drawn on eyeliner, foundation, etc.


----------



## liltweekstar (Mar 28, 2006)

yeah i'm like this also. one time i saw a chanel "makeup artist" at nordstrom and her eyeshadows needed alot of blending. it was purple on the inner lids and gray on the outer...it just looked like a makeup duo on a container. i just wanted to tell her to blend it!!!


----------



## Pink_lily (Mar 29, 2006)

I work as a bartender in a strip club, and let me tell you, there are a lot of dancers who just do NOT know how to put on make-up.  I don't know how many times I've been getting ready to leave after working a long day's shift and a girl stops me for help.  When the management decided to make wearing make-up mandatory, I ended up helping a lot of girls.  It drives me nuts to see badly (or not at all) blended eye shadows, too much/wrong color foundation, etc.  But I never call people out on it because I know that at one point in time, I looked like that too.


----------



## Isis (Mar 29, 2006)

I work at a high end Spa located inside of Saks, and you'd think they'd know what they're doing, but oh lord they just don't. It really shows on the older guests. I'll see dark circles under the eyes from their shadows falling durring application, heavy creasing from the wrong type of foundation/powders used on their skin, smeared (not smokey!)/skipping eyeliner, Tammy Faye mascara, etc. It never fails to amaze me everyday. And those poor women keep coming back for more... I want to say something all the time to the other ladies at my work that do makeup, but I don't. I just bite my tounge. Becuaue hey, what do I know?? They never listen to me because they think I'm too young & their other excuse is that they're too buisy. They seriouslly drive me mad.


----------



## gitargirl (Mar 29, 2006)

I was a serious offender back in the day. Matte white and puple eyeshadow, badly blended, clear mascara (swim team, don't ask) and eyebrows plucked into oblivion by a baaaaaad bad friend who didn't know what the hell she was doing.  To top it off, I used the same WetNWild brown eyeliner for my eyebrows (natural blonde, hello ronald mcdonald suprisey face) lipliner, and, sadly, eyeliner.   Hideous.

I've since reformed and feel very very bad when I see someone making the effort and failing miserably.  I wish I had the balls to say, "it's ok, when I was in seventh grade I didn't know I looked like that either."  And help her out.  But I can't find a way to phrase that without sounding like a heinous bitch.


----------



## flowerhead (Mar 29, 2006)

Oh god...excuse me for sounding like a bitch but I know one girl who has flawless skin, but doesn't ever cleanse....just slaps on her foundation where it was the day before *puke*
And she wears a load of brown eyeshadow without mascara!


----------



## user79 (Apr 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *flowerhead* 
_Oh god...excuse me for sounding like a bitch but I know one girl who has flawless skin, but doesn't ever cleanse....just slaps on her foundation where it was the day before *puke*_

 

Ew that is gross.



I do the "Make-up Police" thing in my head, but I never comment. It's really non of my biz if people want to go around looking like clowns. The worst is when I'm at a beauty counter in a department store and a lady is giving me advice when she herself has obviously no clue when it comes to application.


----------



## Life In Return (Apr 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pink_lily* 
_But I never call people out on it because I know that at one point in time, I looked like that too._

 
Exactly. Everyone had a starting point.


----------



## Kristen (Apr 3, 2006)

I'm definately doing that in my head whenever I'm out and about. If my I'm with my friends, when we're in a bitchy mood, we usually pick out the MAJOR ones. ie. Raccoon Girl (My guy friend actually picked her out because of the severe amount of black eye kohl AND eyeshadow smeared over her lids) or this girl that wears fake eyelashes to school every day.(I'm talking like 5's or 6's here people).
I normally voice my opinions to my friends, but then I proceed to explain why the look/technique doesn't work and give them advice (or direct them here to find advice on the problem). This only works because we all trust each other enough to know we don't criticize out of spite.


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Apr 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *flowerhead* 
_Oh god...excuse me for sounding like a bitch but I know one girl who has flawless skin, but doesn't ever cleanse....just slaps on her foundation where it was the day before *puke*
And she wears a load of brown eyeshadow without mascara!_

 
omg me to! theres these 2 sisters who are seriously rich and buy high end make up (most people i know dont, its not THAT important) anyway one of the sisters doesnt have flawless skin and the other doesnt but they never let people see them without make up and they wake up and just put it back on top, u can tell on one its very cakey and she OTT's it on her forehead due to acne.


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Apr 5, 2006)

I must say that I definitely do this,.. rarely do I vocalize it but sometimes I just cant help myself,.. but thankfully my brain works overtime and it comes out in a complementative suggestion like "Wow,.. you look great,.. ya know you ought to try,..... _______________, that would look amazing on you"  LOL But if they are beyond any help that makeup can give,.. then I can't even look at them. Once I was at Nordies and a girl was getting her MU done (not at the MAC counter) and I had to stop,.. I first asked her if she was having her MU done and did she let the girl chose her base,.. then when she said yes I told her that the MA used a color that was too orange and pointed out the right color,.. she seemed pretty grateful,.. She said that she was really glad I stopped,.. she would not have wanted to look like she had a mask on for her prom!


----------



## Pushpa (Apr 5, 2006)

i know i look like ass sometimes when color combo's go wrong or blending is shit or w/e so i generally ask my sister when i am iffy abou tsomething she will tell me the truth and vice versa

but i get so annoyed when one of my best friends never and i mean never listens to what my sister and i tell her...i offer to shape her brows for her she says 'oh no i fixed them you'll like them when you see me' i see her and no change (it isn't like i will make them look bad i shape most of our friends brows) *shaking my head*...i buy her loads of mac and she refuses to be reasonable about what she wears by this i mean she pairs together lipglasses and eyeshadows and glitter lines endlessly 'they all have to match' she says lol

she loves those lancome palettes...and i did her makeup with them a little while ago and she told me when she uses them it never looks that good argggg she never uses more than one of the palletes, never two colors from one and another two colors from a different compact 

the funniest is when her younger sister asks myself and my sister about stuff we tell her what little we know and we try things out and my friend will be like 'how come you are getting better at mu and i'm not' to her sister  argggggggggggg ...because she listens and trys different things


other than my friends and fam i could care less about strangers i would never go up and start bitching to them about my views lol...but when ppl come up to me and ask i give them answers...most ppl i see in need of help are older women stuck in their ways and younger women who will get better and are just figuring shit out


----------



## Rank_as (Apr 7, 2006)

deleted


----------



## fishchick72 (Apr 7, 2006)

I've been looking at people a lot more, but mostly to try to get ideas for myself, but I've seen some pretty horrid stuff in the process!  

Personally, if I was an offender I would want someone to approach me & let me know & even better if they offer to show me better ways to do it.  But maybe that's just me..........


----------



## mspixieears (Apr 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *flowerhead* 
_And she wears a load of brown eyeshadow without mascara!_

 
I have a friend who won't ever wear e/s without mascara, but I do it all the time, I asked her if I could get away with it and she said yeah, depends on the colour e/s. Mascara's too hard for shaky freaks like me.

It looks wrong, but I love seeing little old ladies in the garish lipstick, and Shu Uemura ME blue 638-like metallic turquoise eyeshadow. It cracks me up. I hated it so much I now like it, don't ask.


----------



## PinkyPajangles (Apr 9, 2006)

*I know...*

I get really frustrated too whenever I see someone thats suppose to be a "professional" doing her makeup like donkeys balls. LOL. Its awful. How can they be professional at what they do if they apply makeup so horroble? 1 person that I know whos a Benefit makeup artist, she wears her blush ALL OVER her cheek. It looks VERY VERY ridiculous. I'm sure no ones told her just not to embarass her, cuz after all shes the "professional". Her eyebrows are really gross aswell. This girl needs help. Bwahhh, my rants done. lol.


----------



## aziza (Apr 10, 2006)

I am, by no means, an expert  but I think I know a little something. There's a girl in my dance class whose regular look is: almost non-existent eyebrows, blue shadow, red lipstick, and bright red blush. I don't say anything to her face because we've all been at that point one time is our lives. When we have performances I always make it a point to apply my makeup near her so she can see and ask about what I'm doing. I don't mind helping her!


----------



## Hawkeye (Apr 10, 2006)

GIRL I am the CAPTAIN of the squad. I notice anything and everything I will notice it to the color pairings, the brush that they SHOULD have used, to the imperfect sloppy stuff.


----------



## Jaim (Apr 10, 2006)

I got my friend hooked on MAC awhile ago and she's been using it ever since, but she never used a base... rarrr, it was creased after 10 minutes and looked weird and it drove me nuts! I didn't want to be rude or anything so I gave her a sample of a paint! She loves it.


----------



## capytan (Nov 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *flowerhead* 

 
_Oh god...excuse me for sounding like a bitch but I know one girl who has flawless skin, but doesn't ever cleanse....just slaps on her foundation where it was the day before *puke*
And she wears a load of brown eyeshadow without mascara!_

 
Err.. what's wrong with wearing eyeshadow without mascara?


----------



## sandsonik (Nov 11, 2006)

Nah, I'd be the one you'd all be policing!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I don't do anything too garish or bizarre, but I'm still learning.  I've gotten a lot better at blending eyeshadows but I still need improvement at applying eye liner, particularly on my top lid for some reason.

But I DO notice what people are wearing a lot more than I used to, and make mental notes of what I like and don't like.  Now when I watch a movie, I pay attention to the makeup and I never used to do that!


----------



## Bianca (Nov 13, 2006)

My mother does it! She wears colors that do not suit her but keeps on buying them. If I wear a purple e/s she wants it too even if it doesn't suit her. I told her but she doesn't listen.


----------



## mzreyes (Nov 13, 2006)

yessssssssssssss... i'm not alone!! hahah.. eyebrows are usually the first thing i notice..


----------



## Sanne (Nov 13, 2006)

omg I so totally do!!! BUt I also love to compliment people who have gorgeous hair or eyebrows or makeup, and I love to see their reaction!!!

but I know someone at work, and can not be specific, who wear to much and a wrong foundation (both the texture and the color!) and I can't say anything about it, because it would be totally inapropriate! But it looks like her skin is all flaky and I once thought she had a rash, but it was just the foundation! That foundation is drawing attention to her face like crazy, and gawd, I would love to tie her to her chair, wipe the horror of her face, use microfine refinisher, GOOD SKINCARE, and a great liquid foundation! she's be gorgeous..

I just had to rant, thanks, I'm done now!


----------



## giz2000 (Nov 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *joytheobscure* 

 
_Are you the makeup police?  Is the first thing you notice about people (well generally women) is their makeup application technique-  after a year of mac and FOTD's and Specktra-  I am doing this - I never used to notice, now when I do the "once over" on people, I notice freaking' eyeliner application or how many shades of eyeshadow someone is wearing.  

My pet peeve is someone wearing a darker shade (lid color) from lashline to brow that is just too dark, I just want to step in and give advice. I feel really bitchy when I notice things like that.  

I just want to know how abnormal I am or if y'all do this too.   I also want to see a show on the style channel devoted to makeup and makeup looks and brands - one that isn't selling anything, like the allure special they had on a few weeks ago.. I think that would be great._

 
I used to not do this...until I started working in cosmetics...then...it was all over!!!

I am the captain of the makeup police!


----------



## Cosmopolitics (Nov 15, 2006)

Oh, I feel like the chief of the makeup police whenever I am at work (drugstore cosmetics counter). I rarely ever comment, but I am cringing, inside. Women who buy the wrong foundation for their skin type, the wrong color, makeup that would look just plain ol' ugly, and so on and so forth.  

Yesterday I saw just about the worst offender I have ever seen. She was a woman who was probably in her late 30's/early 40's, and she looked like she smeared caramel-colored paint all over her face in a mask-like way. You could clearly see the lines of demarcation, even where she stopped smearing on her brown war-paint right around her eyes. It looked like a mask with cut-outs for the eyes! Oh god, I wanted to laugh, so bad. 

She was returning a foundation at my counter. Oh good, she's going to go get one that is a proper shade for her face. Nope. She returns with a DARKER shade than the one she had before! She sat a Maybelline Age Rewind foundation in Tan 1 on my counter. Good god, I would have suggested to her maybe Light 5. 

"Yeah, this is the right one." she said. I'm thinking, "Nonononono, go put that back! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"


----------



## Beauty Mark (Nov 15, 2006)

I notice bad makeup, but I try not to comment.

I think my biggest gripe is when I see girls with bad makeup who are wearing a lot of it and have such an arrogant air about them. Well, I actually chuckle a little on the inside.


----------



## little teaser (Nov 15, 2006)

im no mu police either most of the time if some one catch my attention it's because i like there makeup although i do have a friend that always wears the same neutral colors and clothes and hair i just sooooo bad want to vamp her up give her some sex appeal  because she really is pretty but boreing im more of a hair police i always notice peoples hair


----------



## flowerhead (Nov 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capytan* 

 
_Err.. what's wrong with wearing eyeshadow without mascara?_

 
Well her eyelashes are quite light. And if you're going to ask me whats wrong with wearing eyeshadow without mascara...I'm not even gonna give you the answer!


----------



## Beauty Mark (Nov 17, 2006)

Depending on the person, I think it's totally acceptable to wear eyeshadow without mascara. I have black eyelashes that are fairly thick and long. Mascara doesn't make a huge difference on me

IMO, I'd rather see natural lashes than clumpy mascara


----------



## lara (Nov 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *flowerhead* 

 
_And if you're going to ask me whats wrong with wearing eyeshadow without mascara...I'm not even gonna give you the answer!_

 
Mascara can make a look, but mascara is not the definitive finish of a look.


----------



## spencoh (Nov 18, 2006)

oy vey, i had a friend that started using bare minerals after i mentioned them to her and after she started using i noticed her skin looked cakey as hell, and dry/flakey

i didnt understand how it could possibly look so bad on her until i saw her smearing it on with a sponge. 

gives me chills up my spine just thinking about it


----------



## Sanne (Nov 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 

 
_Mascara can make a look, but mascara is not the definitive finish of a look. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I agree with you on that one, but when you have blonde eyelashes like I do, eyemakeup will look weird without mascara!


----------



## flowerhead (Nov 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beauty Mark* 

 
_Depending on the person, I think it's totally acceptable to wear eyeshadow without mascara. I have black eyelashes that are fairly thick and long. Mascara doesn't make a huge difference on me

IMO, I'd rather see natural lashes than clumpy mascara_

 
I would definately rather see natural lashes than clumpy mascara! And you can always dye your lashes if they're light.
I'm the same, I have long black lashes and I usually only wear one coat. But if you have small fair lashes and you bother to wear loads of brown eyeshadow and black eyeliner, your eyes can look really strange without mascara...


----------



## aziza (Nov 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanne* 

 
_omg I so totally do!!! BUt I also love to compliment people who have gorgeous hair or eyebrows or makeup, and I love to see their reaction!!!_

 
I always compliment someone when they have great eyebrows!


----------



## ccarp001 (Nov 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *moonrevel* 

 
_ It drives my friends crazy because they'll be like, "That girl is seriously a bitch," and I'll say, "Yeah, and did you see how ORANGE her foundation is??!?" _

 
that seriously made me laugh out loud!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'm exactly the same way. my pet peeve is probably people's brows. i really want to fill them in b/c i know they would look sooo much better!


----------



## noteventherain (Nov 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bellamia* 

 
_I do the same, I start to critize their makeup in my mind. There are a lot of women who don't know how to apply makeup in general. I don't say anything because some women take it to the heart so I just let them be._

 
I TOTALLY AGREE.

I usually leave it alone, but I love it when people ask me for tips/comments.  It gets me out of myself and able to chat about what I love. . . because I don't know about y'all, but the only place I really 'talk' about makeup is here or other online sites, ya know?  I don't have any makeup junkie friends!  I'm all-the-time complimenting people who come in my store about their gorgeous eyebrows, etc. (HAH only _we_ could put gorgeous and eyebrows in the same sentence)

That said, sometimes I kind-of hate being known as one who's a makeup junkie (and not to flatter myself, but someone who's good at it) because I feel like I ALWAYS have to have perfect makeup.  I feel like someones going to say something to me like AHA I CAUGHT YOU NOT HAVING PRISTINE MAKEUP. . . I thought you had skills!  I know, it's just [irrational] insecurity, everyone's allowed to have an off day. . . even the most skilled makeup artists.  lol </ end babble>


----------



## SARAHluvsMAC (Nov 28, 2006)

eyeshadow without mascara is a cake with no icing


----------



## n_c (Nov 28, 2006)

I let them be as well...I usually dont pay much attention to other girls and their makeup, unless of course it is *extremely *great and Im drawn to flawless application. But I do have to comment on this girl I see probably at school about every other day...she walks around campus with an orange face!!! The first time I saw her I had to take a second glance... its so bad I cant believe no one has told her about it...Im so close to letting her know though...nah just kidding I coudn't...I dont even know the girl...but I wish SOMEONE would tell her...lol


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 28, 2006)

girls who wear faces fully done but walk around in trackpants and hoodies. :/


----------



## Caderas (Nov 28, 2006)

i definetly notice make-up first.  i just sit in English class in the front row staring at the only make-up my teacher wears...some thin line of black liquid liner.  [sigh].  a lot of new freshman girls [no offence] wear LOTS of metallic silver and really glittery eyeshadow that creases and is applied very bad.  and most of them have hit a tanning bed a few too many times and it's just horrid.

I'm so glad I can come here and people will understand.


----------

